# Pants for tall guys?



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Any tall guys out there? I'm 6'4" with 34" waist and 36" inseem.. what pants do you guys get? Everything I find that fits the waist is like 4" short in length. Seems standard Large pants are 34/32's. I like the cargo type the best.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm on the next size step down from you, so this is more of a general reply...I'm about 6'2" and only weigh about 150. Waist 32", inseam 34"...

In general, especially with snowboard pants, I buy them to fit the length and then use a belt, because they are always super big in the waist on me.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I found the Special Blend pants to be long. So an XL can get you up to a 38 waist by 34 inseem


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd be swimming in 38" waste pants.. I'm older (35) and can't pull off the "pants hang low" thing. That would be an unfortunate thing to see.. hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

hawk45 said:


> I'd be swimming in 38" waste pants.. I'm older (35) and can't pull off the "pants hang low" thing. That would be an unfortunate thing to see.. hahahaha


That's where the belt comes into play...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

True.. but I can only cinch so much. Hell, if I'm paying $150 for some pants.. I want the damn things to fit.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

hawk45 said:


> True.. but I can only cinch so much. Hell, if I'm paying $150 for some pants.. I want the damn things to fit.


They have the self adjusting Velcro hip straps to adjust the waist width.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm 6'6" and found a pair of 686 smarty pants in XL tall on evogear.com. I wear a 38/40 and around 34-36 inseam. They fit great. They are out of that size but you can probably look around and find some.


----------



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm 6'4" 170lbs and typically wear regular street pants of 34/34. I bought some 686 Smarty Global pants in size LARGE(regular). They seem to be a good length, but they're big around the waist and I have to wear a belt with them. I decided to get some impact shorts, so the extra room around the waist is acceptable now. However, if I were to do it all over again I'd get a pair in MEDIUM(long), but I suspect you'd have to order them direct from 686 as I couldn't find them at any 686 retailer.


----------

